# someone sell me their light



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking for a LED setup like a AI Vega, Sol, radeon, kessel, or other dimmable and controllable light. Might even go for ecoxotic if its 24"

Pm me with watchugot


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

PM Sent.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I just left your place and you want new lights??


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol ... Might have been all that talk about lighting when I was there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I need it for my frag tank that is being setup.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I seen these lights yesterday first time in action and was really impressed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Promotion-H...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d1556e910

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Those look pretty nice Greg but they aren't controllable by a Apex or RK


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Those look pretty nice Greg but they aren't controllable by a Apex or RK


I know, but looks like they new versions have build in controller . I mean controllable. I am trying to find out about these. the biggest like for me that they do not produce disco effect as much as many others

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/evergrow-led-lighting/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to be able to control the lights thru a controller of some sort. And you are European. I thought you liked disco


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Tom G has 2 of them over his tank if you want to see what they look like. They are controlled by the two knobs on the top of the fixture.



sig said:


> I know, but looks like they new versions have build in controller . I mean controllable. I am trying to find out about these. the biggest like for me that they do not produce disco effect as much as many others
> 
> http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/evergrow-led-lighting/


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I want to be able to control the lights thru a controller of some sort. And you are European. I thought you liked disco


Yes, Europians like disco, but they also like everything in it's own place. So disco effect only in disco, not in tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Controllable!!!!!!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

AI hydra? I will have a few of these for sale soon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Controllable!!!!!!


http://reefbreeders.com/controllable_led_fixtures.html
people are very happy with these, but again - if you can get hydra+controller for the same price, let me know and i will buy also 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

sig said:


> I seen these lights yesterday first time in action and was really impressed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Promotion-H...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d1556e910


I think I saw these at Reefquarium. Was this where you saw them Sig ?

A small one would be good for the sump maybe .. hmmm.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Mikeylikes said:


> I think I saw these at Reefquarium. Was this where you saw them Sig ?
> 
> A small one would be good for the sump maybe .. hmmm.


if you will take a minute to open other websites you will see how wrong you are 

hopefully on day you will have one of these "sumps"
http://reefbreeders.com/testimonials.html

Dave, sorry for carping in your thread. please delete all necessary posts

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am actually going to move this so we can keep it going. And you can carp my threads anytime greg


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I also have one the reefbreeder/china LED. All depending how much spectrum you want as it's just a blue/white combo.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be interested in that China led as a backup light. How much for it

Also to everyone that offered. I am not interested in par38's but thanks


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Ken at Reefaquarium has the Evergrow Led fixtures in stock. They are the same fixtures as the Reefbreeders.
Keith.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Keith T said:


> Ken at Reefaquarium has the Evergrow Led fixtures in stock. They are the same fixtures as the Reefbreeders.
> Keith.


I assume you are talking about this Ken, which is always closed. Tried 4 times already and always after 2 PM 

http://www.reefquarium.com/

I never seen BS like this advertized. there is no opening time  WTF.

Hours

Monday - Friday Closed at 7 p.m
Saturday - Closed at 6 p.m
Sunday - Closed

Due to maintenance services that may be scheduled in the morning.
Store opening hours can not be guaranteed. Sorry for the inconvenience.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

I have no problem with him being closed. I just go later in the afternoon.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Best time to visit him is before he closed 

Seriously if you go on Saturdays, he usually opens his store just before 1 p.m.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> Best time to visit him is before he closed
> 
> Seriously if you go on Saturdays, he usually opens his store just before 1 p.m.


you kidding, right . I will try next Saturday and after that I will visit you my friend if he is not there 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Put it this way, if he still closes at 1 p.m. on a Saturday, you can always go to visit the new Ken


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll take "Sig" to see "Original Ken". I will make arrangements......


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

There you go Greg, Christmas present delayed.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I might be interested in that China led as a backup light. How much for it
> 
> Also to everyone that offered. I am not interested in par38's but thanks


I got the D120. It's a good light but doesn't have the best colour. Its super bright at 100%, should grow SPS, lots of good reviews.

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/d120-v2-dimmable-120-watt-full-spectrum-led-light-16-light/

this one is controllable, but again, might have colour issues:
http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/it2040-controllable-full-spectrum-led-16-light/

see if Ken gives you better price than that


----------

